# Life & Art insolvent?



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mich sehr gewundert, als am 5.10.2004 auf einer ARD-Seite in einem Interview ausgerechnet die "Life & Art Holding" des M.P. aus Bingen erwähnt wurde... (Interview mit Herrn A*L* von GSC Research
http://boerse.ard.de/content.jsp?key=dokument_67488 )


			
				Boerse.ard schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Life & Art Holding scheinen mir die Chancen ebenfalls hoch, dass der Mantel in eine saubere Form gebracht werden kann.


 Im Forum "wallstreet-online.de" wird über die LAH (WKN 645860) seit Monaten heftig und kontrovers diskutiert. Es gab auch mal postings, die auf die Dialergeschäfte des Herrn M.P. hingewiesen haben, die ließ der "Chef" (CEOLAH) persönlich entfernen...

Am Montag veröffentlichte gsc selbst dann diese Nachricht:


			
				gsc-Meldung schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen die Gesellschaft liegen seit 02.07.2004 und 06.08.2004 zwei Insolvenzanträge von Gläubigern vor, deren Forderungen nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand nicht per 31.12.2003 und 30.06.2004 bilanziert worden waren. Von diesem Tatbestand hat die Verwaltung am 14.10.2004 Kenntnis bekommen und wird unverzüglich die sachlich angezeigten Schritte zur Regulierung sämtlicher Positionen einleiten.


Wer versteht genug von Aktien, um mir das zu erklären?

s.a.:
 wallstreet-online  ab posting 368

es grüsst
Ein Ratloser


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

P.S.: Die Referenzlinks zur "Life&Art Holding" in diesem Forum müssen die ergänzen, die sie finden


----------



## Qoppa (21 Oktober 2004)

Was sich genau hinter dieser Meldung verbirgt, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

"Mantelspekulation" ist bei ARD nicht ganz korrekt beschrieben: es geht nicht so sehr um restliche Vermögenswerte einer insolventen AG, sondern um den "Börsenmantel" selbst, d.h. die Notierung an der Börse. Der Gang an die Börse kostet ja einiges Geld, und eine Firma, die sich das sparen will, kauft eben die Aktien einer sonst wertlosen AG, um selbst börsennotiert zu werden. Nimmt also bloß den Mantel ....

Wenn der Kurs einer Aktie gegen Null geht, kann man also versuchen, darauf zu spekulieren, daß sich doch noch jemand dafür interessiert ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

@qoppa:
Und diese Insolvenzanträge von Gläubigern? Wie geht denn das? Die haben Schulden bei jemand und _der_ stellt einen Insolvenzantrag???
Was könnten das für Gläubiger sein bei einer Firma, die inzwischen doch nur noch die "eminds" als aktiven asset hat??? (evtl. die frühere PrimeTel? 
--> http://www.sunnylogo.com/chi_siamo.html
-->  Handelsregister Schweiz 
s.a.
http://www.life-art-house.com

www.emindgroup.com
http://www.emindgroup.com/emindag/impressum.html
www.globalaudiotex.com [offline? oder niemals online gewesen???]


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Nachtrag emind:
 Handelsregister US-Bundesstaat Oregon 

google nach dem Namen "D.E.H." (Seiten in De) --> ???


----------



## Qoppa (21 Oktober 2004)

Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht.

Der einzige plausible Grund wäre, wenn die Gläubiger auf diese Weise noch ein bißchen was bekommen, was sonst (Insolvenzverschleppung) nicht mehr da ist .... Ob´s doch noch was zu holen gibt? 

Im Aktionärsbrief der eMind Ende August wurde vermerkt, daß die Hauptversammlung "von außergewöhnlicher Harmonie geprägt" war


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

*Korrektur*

Einige Aussagen in meinen postings könnten so verstanden werden, als hielte ich die EMIND AG für den Nachfolger der "Premium Call GmbH" (beide Unternehmen hatten den gleichen Firmensitz und teilweise gleiche Verantwortliche, nach unbestätigten Angaben handelte es sich aber lediglich um eine "Bürogemeinschaft").

Nach Informationen des Bundesanzeigers ist es aber anders:


			
				ebundesanzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> ....



mfg
cj

_editiert , da bisher nicht geklärt ist, ob Informationen des ebundesanzeigers veröffentlicht werden dürfen:
https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet _


> _Datenschutzklausel
> Der elektronische Bundesanzeiger genießt Datenbankschutz nach §§ 87a ff. UrhG und darf insoweit nicht ohne Zustimmung des Verlags außerhalb der gesetzlichen Vorschriften genutzt werden._


_modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

Da ich ganz gute Beziehungen in diese Gegend habe, werde ich mal ein paar Leute ansetzen, um sich etwas umzuhören... Aschaffenburg, Seligenstadt, Eschborn, Frankfurt, ist ja recht schön da...
Mal wieder die Genesis-Coverband "Seconds Out" im Colos-Saal hören? Oder auf eine flirtlife-Party gehen? *rofl*


----------



## cicojaka (15 November 2004)

*Re: Korrektur*

_editiert , da bisher nicht geklärt ist, ob Informationen des ebundesanzeigers veröffentlicht werden dürfen:_

sorry... Jedenfalls, das darf man sicher sagen, entstand die EMIND AG aus der "Life & Arts Aschaffenburg". 

Ich wollte das halt gerne mit einer seriösen Quelle belegen und nicht mit dem Zeugs aus dem wallstreet-online-Forum im Stile:


			
				user schrieb:
			
		

> 1000 Prozent mit Life & Art Mantelspekulation möglich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2005)

Apropos emind & premium call:
Die "premium call gmbh" war ja zeitweise die "Dialerconnection".
Siehe zur "Dialerconnection" den Beitrag des  Planetopiaexperten P*H*.


> Mittlerweil ist mir noch ein zweiter Server bekannt auf dem dieser Dialer zum Download bereitliegt: http://download4.dialerc*.com/***
> Für beide Server ist ein Rudy K* verantwortlich, mal aus Philadelphia und mal aus Miami, mal von Brain Solutions, Inc und mal von Secure Gataway. *Brain Solutions, Inc ist auch der Name, der Diensteanbieter im Impressum des Dialers zu finden ist.*



Auf den Seiten der dialerco* gab es eine e-mail-Kontaktadresse pet**@dialerconn*.com.
Ich hielt Pet** immer für einen Nachnamen, nämlich den des Mi* Pet**
- es ist aber (und Irrtümer sollte man aufklären) ein VORNAME, der u.a. zu einer Seite führt, auf der es früher mal das Impressum der e-Mind zu lesen gab 

siehe:
http://www.hrgiger.info/september97.htm


> Name: Peter U*
> Website: http://www.digitalaff****.de
> Referred by: Note from HR Giger
> From: Germany
> ...


(jedenfalls hat jener P*U* die gleiche icq-Nummer wie pet**@dialerconn*.com)

siehe google

Ich bitte, diesen Fehler zu entschuldigen, der vielleicht auch erklären hilft, wie die premium call gmbh von der ICSTIS als Verantwortliche in einem Dialerfall mit CRosskirkdialern genannt werden konnte - zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem es sie noch gar nicht gegeben hat (laut Handelsregister)

siehe diese Meldung OKtober 2002 in einem Forum 


> Die Unternehmen aus Deutschland [premium call gmbh Ockenheim] und Spanien [greenock sl, mallorca, Adm. unico: Rob* L** K*] sollen mit kinderpornographischen Materialien geworben haben. Außerdem haben sie Dialer Software [crosskirkdialer!] verwendet, die sich selbsttätig und ohne Wissen der Anwender installierte. Die Dialer verursachten Kosten von 1,50 britische Pfund (2,38 Euro) pro Minute.


und auch 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/10/23/euro_porn_ops_fined/


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2005)

Der Kreis zwischen Premium Call GmbH in Bad Kreuznach und der Crosskirk schließt sich, meiner unbewiesenen Einschätzung nach, z. B. über den Haldex Ltd. auf Gibraltar und der Firma im selben Anwesen _(wie hieß die nochmal?)_, die von Dr. M. Kr. gehalten wird. Genau der Advokat, der auch im schweizer Baar die Firma Prime Com AG führt, in der es "nagelt", was zuvor in Bad Kreuznach/Ockenheim die Bretter zusammenhielt.


----------



## cicojaka (15 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kreis zwischen Premium Call GmbH in Bad Kreuznach und der Crosskirk schließt sich, meiner unbewiesenen Einschätzung nach, z. B. über den Haldex Ltd. auf Gibraltar und der Firma im selben Anwesen _(wie hieß die nochmal?)_, die von Dr. M. Kr. gehalten wird. Genau der Advokat, der auch im schweizer Baar die Firma Prime Com AG führt, in der es "nagelt", was zuvor in Bad Kreuznach/Ockenheim die Bretter zusammenhielt.


Primetel?
Naja, jedenfalls spannend, dass das Verbindungsstück zwischen Newlines, Goodlines & Questnet ausgerechnet dort auftaucht, wo eben jener M*Kr* stehen sollte...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101330#101330

Die Ordnung, die Übersicht und das Verständnis wachsen, leider bisher nur relativ


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> z. B. über den Haldex Ltd. auf Gibraltar und der Firma im selben Anwesen _(wie hieß die nochmal?)_, die von Dr. M. Kr. gehalten wird.


...and the best of all...
unter den vielen Firmen (mit der Adresse in Gibraltar) befindet sich auch ein Anbieter von Briefkästen, der neben der berühmt-berüchtigten Anschrift in Gibraltar noch zwei weitere verwendet, die es in sich haben...

nämlich
701 Renner Rd. Wilmington, Delaware, 19810; USA

und (noch viel interessanter)
PO Box 875
Road Town, Tortola
British Virgin Islands
(u.a. die Adresse der karibischen Briefkästen des Münchner ex-GF's der GN)

[edit]

P.S.: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welche MK-Firma Du meinst, der hat ja mehrere offshore-Firmen-Anbieter. Ich nehme schwer an, Du meinst das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9756


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme schwer an, Du meinst das hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9756


Genau!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2005)

wie auch immer... Thema hier war die L&A Holding (inkl. der vernagelten e-mind-Deutschland/premium/digitalaffairs) und die ist in der Insolvenz, die verwaltet wird von Jens L* (auch Insolvenzverwalter einer Firma des Schumi-Managers W*W* gewesen).

http://www.mypage.tv/lifeandart/?url=8273


> Der Erlös aus dem Verkauf der 10.000 Aktien der eMind AG ist auf einem Rechtsanwalts-Treuhandkonto hinterlegt und dürfte die Kosten eines Insolvenzverfahrens decken.


Na dann 
Hammer und Nagel angepackt, in die Hände gespuckt... und los geht's mit dem Sargbau (wenn man in dem Haifischbecken noch was findet, dass sich zu bestatten lohnt)


----------

